

Ask HN: Why did Aaron Swartz commit suicide? - 10dpd


======
DanBC
Suicide is complicated. Not talking about Aaron here.

Some people engage in self harm behaviour. They do not intend to die. They die
by accident.

Some people engage in self harm behaviour. They have mild intent to die, and
they do die. Sometimes these attempts are repeated often, for years, before
completion.

Sometimes people feel themselves to be in an impossible place. And thoughts of
suicide are comforting. At least there's a way out. And when someone has
decided to try suicide they often appear calm and happy. Things are decided
and they know what to do.

There are many things that contribute to people committing suicide. These
things include mental ill health, relationship breakdown, debt, legal
pressure, societal pressure.

------
unimpressive
That's not really possible to answer definitely. Most of the speculation is
centered on his pending criminal charges.

------
sambeau
I do not believe that even Aaron Swartz could have given you a full answer to
that question.

